# antec 900 with custom 120mm fan mount, tell me what you think



## psychomage343 (Feb 25, 2007)

So i decided to make a fan adapter and put a thermaltake 120mm tri-colour fan on my coolermaster hyper48 today and do some case wire management, tell me what you think.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 25, 2007)

This "Gamers case" seems very crapmed...


----------



## psychomage343 (Feb 25, 2007)

it def is, but the cooling is incredible, idling at 28c on my 3500 at 2.65 with 1.66 vcore, that isnt' bad, plus it's a pretty light case


----------



## psychomage343 (Feb 28, 2007)

umm where did all my pics go?


----------



## ktr (Feb 28, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> umm where did all my pics go?



gone...


----------



## psychomage343 (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah but why, someone deleted all the img codes or whatever i used to get them there from photobucket? i don't understand lol, at least someone could tell me they were gonna delete them all


----------



## ktr (Feb 28, 2007)

see if you can put the link of the gallery here or upload the pics to TPU.


----------



## bangingsound (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm excited to see some pics!

_______________________
McIntosh MC252 - Get the MC252 Power Amplifier Catalog by McIntosh Laboratory, Inc.


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 15, 2007)

there were pics, now you can vew them in the case mod gallery, antec nine hundred, it's in my sig


----------

